# so much for that



## shika

Hola! Que quiere decir 'so much for that' en este parrafo?

'You have loud footsteps.'
'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_

Muchas gracias!! shika.


----------



## drei_lengua

shika said:
			
		

> Hola! Que quiere decir 'so much for that' en este parrafo?
> 
> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_
> 
> Muchas gracias!! shika.


 
Hola shika,
"so much for that" is a phrase in this context to indicate frustration or disappointment that in reality she has loud footsteps although she had always thought that she had light footsteps.  Pam is acknowledging the fact that there is a little value or substance anymore in her thinking that she has light steps. 

I hope this helps.

Drei


----------



## shika

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## ValerieBoop

Y, "so much for the whys and wherefores"?


----------



## aparejador

Hay algún español que sepa como se diría esto en España?


----------



## 3aSZ

Yo pondría

¡Qué le vamos a hacer!


----------



## edelau

Y cómo lo traducirían en el caso de esta oración: So much for the night out, all dressed up and enjoying each other's company.

Porque me suena raro decir: Tanto que esperar de la velada, arreglados y disfrutando de la compañía del otro.

Aunque puede que sea porque no esté acostumbrada a la expresión...

Contexto: Lo han dejado plantado, y esto lo piensa después, bastante amargado, sentado ahora solo en el sofá, viendo un partido en la tele y comiendo las sobras del día anterior. En su mente se dice que las cosas han terminado por completo con la otra persona, pues ésta ya es la tercera vez que lo deja plantado.


----------



## Ferrol

Se acabó/hasta aquí hemos llegado con/


----------



## Nicmag

¡Hola, familia!

Yo he llegado hasta aquí por culpa de la serie Vikings. Os pongo en contexto. Floki (vikingo) está hablando con Rollo (vikingo también), el cual unos momentos antes ha expresado su simpatía hacia un sajón junto al que han luchado. Floki le recrimina a Rollo ese "buenrollismo" con un:

- So much for Rollo.

Intento encajarlo con las traducciones que habéis ofrecido, pero no me suena natural. ¿No podría traducirse en este caso como "Vaya con Rollo"?


----------



## Rodal

Yo diría: "ya no viene al caso".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Creo que sería "Rollo era el de antes".


----------



## Ferrol

¡Ya te vale Rollo! ( no se si se dice fuera de España.Equivale a ¡basta ya!)


----------



## Elixabete

Yo lo entiendo de otra manera, le está recriminando que su actitud dice muy poco de él como vikingo,  que deja a las claras que Rollo se está ablandando.
¡Eso dice muy poco de tí Rollo!
¡Para que te fíes de Rollo!
¡Qué se podría esperar de alguien cómo Rollo!


----------



## franzjekill

Sí y no. Le está recriminando que su actitud no se corresponde con su fama como vikingo, que no es propia de él. O sea, no es "qué se podía esperar de ti", que implica que ya tiene de por sí un juicio negativo de él como vikingo, sino que eso que le recrimina no es propio de un vikingo como Rollo. En vez de hacer las paces con el enemigo (los cristianos) Floki quiere que se apegue a la tradición, que le parta un hacha en la cabeza...


----------



## Elixabete

franzjekill said:


> Sí y no. Le está recriminando que su actitud no se corresponde con su fama como vikingo, que no es propia de él. O sea, no es "qué se podía esperar de ti", que implica que ya tiene de por sí un juicio negativo de él como vikingo, sino que eso que le recrimina no es propio de un vikingo como Rollo. En vez de hacer las paces con el enemigo (los cristianos) Floki quiere que se apegue a la tradición, que le parta un hacha en la cabeza...


De manera muy informal sería " vaya mierda de vikingo estás hecho".
He propuesto " qué se podía esperar de tí" porque he visto la serie y tenía en mente que Rollo acaba pasándose al bando cristiano. Eso me ha hecho pensar que cuando dice eso Floki ya evidencia sus sospechas o su desconfianza sobre Rollo. Probablemente me he dejado llevar demasiado y he añadido un contexto que no le corresponde a esa frase. Pero las otras dos opciones pueden servir.


----------



## eno2

shika said:


> Hola! Que quiere decir 'so much for that' en este parrafo?
> 
> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_
> 
> Muchas gracias!! shika.


 It's 'and that was the end of it'

¿Y así se  acabó (la idea)?


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> It's 'and that was the end of it'
> 
> ¿Y así se  acabó (la idea)?


I disagree so much for sth Significado en el diccionario Cambridge inglés
Floki is expressing his disappointment in Rollo, his words are not up to floki's expectations.


----------



## eno2

I don't cling to my Spanish translation, It's just a proposal. I didn't say anything about Rollo. I cited shika. 

So much for Rollo means here: he's a disgrace.  (Look) what a disgrace Rollo is.

You can't translate 'so much for' always the same way.


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> I don't cling to my Spanish translation, It's just a proposal. I didn't say anything about Rollo. I cited shika.
> 
> So much for Rollo means here: he's a disgrace.  (Look) what a disgrace Rollo is.
> 
> You can't translate 'so much for' always the same way.


Sorry, I still had the Rollo sentence in mind. For shika's sentence I'd say " ¡menudo chasco!"


----------



## chileno

Elixabete said:


> Sorry, I still had the Rollo sentence in mind. For shika's sentence I'd say " ¡menudo chasco!"



Correcto.

También tanto aspaviento/ruido/meneo etc para nada... 

y a lo chileno "Tanto güeveo pa'na'"


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

eno2 said:


> So much for Rollo means here: he's a disgrace.  (Look) what a disgrace Rollo is.



¿Entonces sería algo como "Qué fraude resultaste, Rollo"?


----------



## Elcanario

Nicmag said:


> - So much for Rollo.


Una de las definiciones de Collins que creo aplica aquí dice:
So much for.
b. Used to express contempt for something that has failed.
Se me ocurre, pues, que _quizá_ valga también:
- Con cierto tono rústico —por lo del artículo— y en la línea de Elixabete:
 ¡menudo fiasco, el Rollo!
- O poniendo el acento en la sensación que tienen de que Rollo _les_ ha fallado/defraudado, que ha cruzado una línea intangible:
Nos salió rana, (el) Rollo.
Un saludo


----------



## sound shift

Nicmag said:


> ¡Hola, familia!
> 
> Yo he llegado hasta aquí por culpa de la serie Vikings. Os pongo en contexto. Floki (vikingo) está hablando con Rollo (vikingo también), el cual unos momentos antes ha expresado su simpatía hacia un sajón junto al que han luchado. Floki le recrimina a Rollo ese "buenrollismo" con un:
> 
> - So much for Rollo.


¿Le dirige Floki el "So much for Rollo" a Rollo, en presencia de Rollo?


----------



## Ferrol

sound shift said:


> ¿Le dirige Floki el "So much for Rollo" a Rollo, en presencia de Rollo?


Eso pensé yo.Tendría más sentido, creo yo, si Floki se dirige a una tercera persona


----------



## eno2

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> ¿Entonces sería algo como "Qué fraude resultaste, Rollo"?


 Algo así si. Alguien ha aportado 'traición' (no, fue Franzjekill, con ' ..le recrimina no es propio de un vikingo como Rollo').
  Con 'so much for Rollo', Floki tilda a Rollo de traidor, desgraciado, despreciable, ruin.


----------



## Rodal

Perdón caballeros y damas pero : ¿Qué tiene que ver "rollo" con "so much for that"?
La única expresión coherente con rollo es: "vaya rollo".
Lo demás no se acerca a la expresión en inglés, a mi modo de ver.
Drei_lengua describe bien lo que signfica la expresión en inglés en su post #2
y ninguna de las expresiones vertidas expresa lo mismo. Hay que empezar por la primicia de que la expresión expresa desilusión y desvalida un pensamiento que anteriormente lo daba por hecho.  Es como decir: ¡qué desilusión! ¡tanto esfuerzo para nada!.


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> Perdón caballeros y damas pero : ¿Qué tiene que ver "rollo" con "so much for that"?
> La única expresión coherente con rollo es: "vaya rollo".
> Lo demás no se acerca a la expresión en inglés, a mi modo de ver.
> Drei_lengua describe bien lo que signfica la expresión en inglés en su post #2
> y ninguna de las expresiones vertidas expresa lo mismo. Hay que empezar por la primicia de que la expresión expresa desilusión y desvalida un pensamiento que anteriormente lo daba por hecho.  Es como decir: ¡qué desilusión! ¡tanto esfuerzo para nada!.


"Rollo" con mayuscula,  es el nombre de un personaje. En cuando al sentido de desilusión creo que todos nos hemos referido a eso de una forma u otra a partir del post #12.
PD: Lo que me tiene perpleja es que si tenías tan claro que se trata de una expresión de desilusión propusieras como traducción " ya no viene al caso" en el post #10.
Supongo que cuando dices "primicia" te refieres a " premisa", ¿se utiliza "primicia" con ese sentido en Chile?
Hay una expresión muy española que incluye esa idea de decepción y disgusto:  " se me han caído los palos del sombrajo", pero que no encaja en todos los contextos. Para el ejemplo de shika's me gusta. En boca de un vikingo me produce un efecto hasta cómico, y además el tener que meter el nombre complica las cosas : " Rollo, oyéndote se me han caído los palos del sombrajo ".


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> "Rollo" con mayuscula,  es el nombre de un personaje.



Aaaa, eso explica la confusión. Gracias por la aclaración.



Elixabete said:


> En cuando al sentido de desilusión creo que todos nos hemos referido a eso de una forma u otra a partir del post #12.


 Que bueno, no está de más recalcarlo.



Elixabete said:


> PD: Lo que me tiene perpleja es que si tenías tan claro que se trata de una expresión de desilusión propusieras como traducción " ya no viene al caso" en el post #10.


 No hay razón para sentir perplejidad ya que la expresión "ya no viene al caso" puede transmitir desilusión también. 



Elixabete said:


> Supongo que cuando dices "primicia" te refieres a " premisa", ¿se utiliza "primicia" con ese sentido en Chile?


 No, me referia a primicia (fruto primero que da algo). No sé si se usa en Chile puesto que vivo en Seattle.



Elixabete said:


> Hay una expresión muy española que incluye esa idea de decepción y disgusto:  " se me han caído los palos del sombrajo",


 Jamás la había oído, creo que una expresión más universal sería más adecuada.


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> No hay razón para sentir perplejidad ya que la expresión "ya no viene al caso" puede transmitir desilusión también.]
> Debemos tener una idea de " desilusión" diferente, No tengo muy claro a qué post estabas contestando con " ya no viene al caso" y, si hasta ahora no te habías dado cuenta de que Rollo era una persona entiendo que te referías  a a alguno de los ejemplos anteriores. Si desipués de una vida convencida de que camino como una princesa alguien me pincha el globo diciéndome que soy torpe, lo último que diría para demostrar desilusión sería " ya no viene al caso". Y otro tanto si me dejan plantada después de prepararme para salir.
> 
> [ No sé si se usa en Chile puesto que vivo en Seattle.]
> Perdona pero en tu perfil indicas que hablas castellano chileno y he supuesto que podrías sacarme de dudas. Aquí no utilizamos la expresión " hay que empezar por la primicia" y me costaba ( y me sigue costando) entender qué pintaba la idea de " el primer fruto de algo" en todo esto.


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> Perdona pero en tu perfil indicas que hablas castellano chileno y he supuesto que podrías sacarme de dudas. Aquí no utilizamos la expresión " hay que empezar por la primicia" y me costaba ( y me sigue costando) entender qué pintaba la idea de " el primer fruto de algo" en todo esto.


Si miras la respuesta #1 (el primer fruto de este hilo) está la definición de lo que significa "so much for that". A partir de esta _primicia_ estamos exponiendo nuestras opiniones. Si necesitas más aclaración te invito a escribirme a mi correo personal. Estás desvióndote del enfoque principal del foro.  En cuanto a mi castellano de Chile, efectivamente, allá aprendí castellano, sin embargo hace 30 años que vivo en Seattle (así lo dice mi perfil).


----------



## Ferrol

Si ánimo de molestar . Creo que nadie (salvo un español) denominaría "castellano" al idioma hablado en Chile, sino "español" 
Saludos cordiales


----------



## chileno

En buen chileno también "valió callampa"  O sea, "so much for that"


----------



## Ferrol

chileno said:


> En buen chileno también "valió callampa"  O sea, "so much for that"


Hear, hear


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> Si miras la respuesta #1 (el primer fruto de este hilo) está la definición de lo que significa "so much for that". A partir de esta _primicia_ estamos exponiendo nuestras opiniones. Si necesitas más aclaración te invito a escribirme a mi correo personal. Estás desviándote del enfoque principal del foro.  En cuanto a mi castellano de Chile, efectivamente, allá aprendí castellano, sin embargo hace 30 años que vivo en Seattle y así lo dice mi perfil también.


No tengo ningún ánimo de polemizar pero si alguien se ha desviado del tema eres tú en #26  cuando has tenido el cuajo de decirnos  que ninguna de las expresiones que hemos ofrecido como opciones de traducción se acerca al sentido del original  ( sentido que hemos explicado una  y otra  a vez) cuando  aparentemente ni siquiera te habías dando cuenta de que hablábamos de una persona.


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> Sorry, I still had the Rollo sentence in mind. For shika's sentence I'd say " ¡menudo chasco!"



Aquí fue donde te desviaste de la pregunta original de shika; luego haces la aclaración de que para shika la traducción es "menudo chasco" y estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. Lo de Rollo salió después y debo serte sincero, todo lo vertido sobre Rollo me pareció que no correspondía a la pregunta original. Lo de "cuajo" no lo había escuchado nunca pero me imagino que quiere decir descaro. He aprendido algo nuevo hoy .


----------



## polyglotwannabe

'You have loud footsteps.'
'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.

'y yo que pensaba que caminaba suavecito,ligerito,pués se acabó eso,adios a eso!
Depende del contexto
Look here
They were happy until his son by his first marriage arrived,then,so much for happiness!
Cuando llego(su hijo) se acabo la felicidad
*
Cualquiera traducción a esta frase encierra una idea de que lo anteriormente dicho se termina,llega a su fin.
Hope it helps,shika_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

polyglotwannabe said:


> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.
> 
> 'y yo que pensaba que caminaba suavecito,ligerito,pués se acabó eso,adios a eso!
> Depende del contexto
> Look here
> They were happy until his son by his first marriage arrived,then,so much for happiness!
> Cuando llego(su hijo) se acabo la felicidad
> *
> Cualquiera traducción a esta frase encierra una idea de que lo anteriormente dicho se termina,llega a su fin.
> Hope it helps,shika_


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> Aquí fue donde te desviaste de la pregunta original de shika; luego haces la aclaración de que para shika la traducción es "menudo chasco" y estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. Lo de Rollo salió después y debo serte sincero, todo lo vertido sobre Rollo me pareció que no correspondía a la pregunta original. Lo de "cuajo" no lo había escuchado nunca pero me imagino que quiere decir descaro. He aprendido algo nuevo hoy .


¿Yo me desvié? ¿En # 9 se presenta un nuevo contexto, y  en # 10, sin especificar a qué post te refieres ofreces una opción que por lo visto  hemos de adivinar que se refiere a la "primicia" ( de 2006) y soy yo la que se desvió ? Del #11 al #15, todos discutimos sobre la oración de los vikingos,  en #16, Eno vuelve a retomar el primer post, no presto atención  y por ello me disculpo y ofrezco mi opinión para ese caso dejando bien clarito de qué estoy hablando en todo momento. Después todos volvemos a los vikingos de nuevo hasta que vuelves a  aparecer tú en 26 diciendo que a ver de qué rollo estamos hablando y que hagamos el favor de acordarnos del significado de la expresión. No te he desviado, has estado perdido tú solito todo el rato ( algo que nos pasa a todos en el foro en algún momento u otro) lo que me molesta es que en lugar de admitirlo tranquilamente,  te emperres en disimularlo y nos eches la culpa a los demás.


----------



## Elixabete

polyglotwannabe said:


> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.
> 
> 'y yo que pensaba que caminaba suavecito,ligerito,pués se acabó eso,adios a eso!
> Depende del contexto
> Look here
> They were happy until his son by his first marriage arrived,then,so much for happiness!
> Cuando llego(su hijo) se acabo la felicidad
> *
> Cualquiera traducción a esta frase encierra una idea de que lo anteriormente dicho se termina,llega a su fin.
> Hope it helps,shika_


Todo depende siempre del contexto. Una frase como " me has salvado la vida" puede expresar desilusión en boca de un suicida al que han frustrado su intento de tirarse al tren.
Volviendo al ejemplo de shika, en mi opinión, más que " se acabó eso", la parte que traduce mejor " so much for that" es " adiós a ..." ( o de manera informal " a la porra.../ a la mierda...). En ese caso en concreto " adiós a eso" , eso queda raro , yo diría " ¡adiós a mis ilusiones!".


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Right,Elix,que me dices de 'Adios a mi caminaito suave!. Lol
I agree.


----------



## Elixabete

polyglotwannabe said:


> Right,Elix,que me dices de 'Adios a mi caminaito suave!. Lol
> I agree.


" Caminaito" es algo que no he oído nunca ( pero puede que se diga así en alguna parte, no quiero decir que esté mal), pero sí,  la idea es esa, "¡ adiós/ a la porra a mis andares etéreos/ de princesa!"


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Elixa,un '*caminaito*',es un diminutivo de 'caminado',forma characteristica que tiene una persona de caminar.
Ej, "Elixa tiene un caminaito alegre"
'A la porra mi caminaito,se me acabo mi caminaito '/Se me jodio mi caminao!.

Ok dear friend,I agree anyway,language is a beauty,ain't it?
Thanks for your  reply.
Till later!


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

> ¿Le dirige Floki el "So much for Rollo"



Sí. Además Floki solía decirle estas cosas directamente a Rollo 

En cuanto a la frase, encontré la conversación completa:

Floki -_ So much for Rollo, the warrior. The hammer to the cross. Where is your soul? Where is your belief?_

Rollo - _Forget it . This... This is a future. We cannot fight everyone. There must be cooperation; alliances just as there are among the Gods. That is the way forward._

Floki - _Well, well, seems that the magic of your Christian baptism has worked after all. You said that thing was a joke but perhaps you took it seriously._

Rollo - _You know very well it was a joke. _

Floki - _No, I can see that you all have drunk from the poison chalice and the joke, Rollo, is on you.
_
Así que la frase entera sería "So much for Rollo, the warrior."


----------



## Elixabete

Con ese contexto tal vez  " Esto es en lo que se ha quedado/ convertido Rollo, el ( gran) guerrero..." o incluso " Adiós a Rollo, el ( gran) guerrero..."


----------



## eno2

<So much for>  can be seen as an ironic reversal of 'poco queda'.
So much for Rollo=> poco queda de Rollo.



shika said:


> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_


 (así que)* poco queda de eso. *

That's what they call: unifying meanings....


----------



## Elixabete

Poco queda de eso = there's little left of that, it's not the same as " so much for that", " poco queda de eso" has a different nuance, more of resignation and pity than of disappointment and contempt ( which is the original idea)
In the sentence about Rollo you could use it, although you'd be changing the meaning,   because both ideas could fit in the context.
In Shika's sentence it simply doesn't make any sense:
Siempre había creído en secreto que caminaba con pasos ligeros y elegantes, como una princesa... así que poco quedaba de eso.


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> lo que me molesta es que en lugar de admitirlo tranquilamente,  te emperres en disimularlo y nos eches la culpa a los demás.



No he disimulado nada Elixa, tampoco le echo la culpa a los demás; disculpa que me emperre (apropósito, adjetivo poco fuerte para tratar a un desconocido) no he visto nunca la serial de Vikingos y suponer que todo el mundo deba conocer al personaje "Rollo" es tema para otro hilo; entonces hubo desviación de tema y no he hecho más que señalártelo de acuerdo al reglamento #2 del foro.

Nota: No había contexto suficiente para comprender el tema de conversación sobre la serial "Viking" hasta que Lyrica_Soundbite compartió el contexto de la serial en el post# 43.


----------



## Rodal

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Sí. Además Floki solía decirle estas cosas directamente a Rollo
> 
> En cuanto a la frase, encontré la conversación completa:
> 
> Floki -_ So much for Rollo, the warrior. The hammer to the cross. Where is your soul? Where is your belief?_
> 
> Rollo - _Forget it . This... This is a future. We cannot fight everyone. There must be cooperation; alliances just as there are among the Gods. That is the way forward._
> 
> Floki - _Well, well, seems that the magic of your Christian baptism has worked after all. You said that thing was a joke but perhaps you took it seriously._
> 
> Rollo - _You know very well it was a joke. _
> 
> Floki - _No, I can see that you all have drunk from the poison chalice and the joke, Rollo, is on you.
> _
> Así que la frase entera sería "So much for Rollo, the warrior."



Gracias Lyrica_Soundbite por compartir el contexto de la serial _Viking_ con el personaje _Rollo_.
Resulta mucho más sencillo ahora comprender el tema de conversación.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> In Shika's sentence it simply doesn't make any sense:
> Siempre había creído en secreto que caminaba con pasos ligeros y elegantes, como una princesa... así que poco quedaba de eso.


Mas que poco es nada que queda de eso.  Eso= de lo que Pam antes creía. 

Tu idea de 'adiós' no fue mal. 

Adiós a eso  (= a lo que Pam antes creía. )

Adiós a  Rollo (= al viejo Rollo, el de antes)


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> Con ese contexto tal vez  " Esto es en lo que se ha quedado/ convertido Rollo, el ( gran) guerrero..." o incluso " Adiós a Rollo, el ( gran) guerrero..."


Sí, pero también es posible  otra interpretación. Podría referirse no tanto a que Rollo ya no es lo que era antes, sino a que en ese momento no cumplió con una expectativa creada.


----------



## eno2

drei_lengua said:


> Hola shika,
> "so much for that" is a phrase in this context to indicate frustration or disappointment that in reality she has loud footsteps although she had always thought that she had light footsteps.  *Pam is acknowledging the fact *that there is a little value or substance anymore in her thinking that she has light steps.
> 
> I hope this helps.



There's a problem with that! It's the writer of the phrase or the text that gives the whole explanation. Not Pam. Only the first sentence is in direct style, spoken by Pam. The second not so.  The second is the voice of the author. It seems to me you overlooked this.

What follows from that?


The writer is NOT frustrated or disappointed or disillusioned. He/she, with 'so much for that',  only wants to express  'that there is a little value or substance any more in her thinking that she has light steps'. As you so rightly explain. *But it's not Pam who's acknowledging that. *We can only guess the reaction of Pam. That reaction is not expressed.




Rodal said:


> Drei_lengua describe bien lo que signfica la expresión en inglés en su post #2
> y ninguna de las expresiones vertidas expresa lo mismo. Hay que empezar* por la primicia de que la expresión expresa desilusión* y desvalida un pensamiento que anteriormente lo daba por hecho.  Es como decir: ¡qué desilusión! ¡tanto esfuerzo para nada!.



Aquí la expression NO expresa desilusión, puesto que es el autor de la frase quien utiliza la expression y NO Pam.  'So much for that' expresses, como dice Drei_lengua,
'that there is a little value or substance any more in her thinking that she has light steps'
 It's a reaction of the writer and it's NOT disillusion.


----------



## Elixabete

iribela said:


> Sí, pero también es posible  otra interpretación. Podría referirse no tanto a que Rollo ya no es lo que era antes, sino a que en ese momento no cumplió con una expectativa creada.


Es a lo que me refería cuando propuse #13 " para que te fíes de Rollo".


----------



## Amapolas

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Sí. Además Floki solía decirle estas cosas directamente a Rollo
> 
> En cuanto a la frase, encontré la conversación completa:
> 
> Floki -_ So much for Rollo, the warrior. The hammer to the cross. Where is your soul? Where is your belief?_
> 
> Rollo - _Forget it . This... This is a future. We cannot fight everyone. There must be cooperation; alliances just as there are among the Gods. That is the way forward._
> 
> Floki - _Well, well, seems that the magic of your Christian baptism has worked after all. You said that thing was a joke but perhaps you took it seriously._
> 
> Rollo - _You know very well it was a joke. _
> 
> Floki - _No, I can see that you all have drunk from the poison chalice and the joke, Rollo, is on you.
> _
> Así que la frase entera sería "So much for Rollo, the warrior."


¡Uy, qué hilo tan largo! 
Excelente el aporte de Lyrica. *La frase completa.* Esto es lo que tendría que haber puesto quien hizo la pregunta. 

En cuanto a "so much for" es una frase bastante usada, pero dudo que tenga una traducción estándar, sino que depende de cada contexto y aun de cada variante regional. La idea es siempre de decepción, con cierta sorna o sarcasmo, expresando que algo no sirvió o no resultó, o alquien no obró de la manera esperada.

En el caso que nos ocupa, yo, en mi variedad de castellano y según mi propio idiolecto, diría algo como "Y allà va Rollo, el guerrero. Cambiando el martillo por la cruz. ¿Dónde está tu alma, dónde quedó tu fe?"



Ferrol said:


> Si ánimo de molestar . Creo que nadie (salvo un español) denominaría "castellano" al idioma hablado en Chile, sino "español"


Amigo Ferrol, hace años le mandé un mail a la RAE para que me aclararan lo del español y el castellano, y me dijeron que ambos son los nombres del idioma y no hay diferencia. Yo suelo decir castellano, porque es la forma más común de llamarlo en la Argentina, pero a veces también digo español.

Y ahora, una pregunta de puro curiosa, ya que yo no veo el programa. ¿Este Rollo es un personaje histórico? ¿Es Rollo el caminante, aquel que se estableció en Normandía?


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> ¡Uy, qué hilo tan largo!
> Excelente el aporte de Lyrica. *La frase completa.* Esto es lo que tendría que haber puesto quien hizo la pregunta.
> 
> En cuanto a "so much for" es una frase bastante usada, pero dudo que tenga una traducción estándar, sino que depende de cada contexto y aun de cada variante regional. La idea es siempre de decepción, con cierta sorna o sarcasmo, expresando que algo no sirvió o no resultó, o alquien no obró de la manera esperada.
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa, yo, en mi variedad de castellano y según mi propio idiolecto, diría algo como "Y allà va Rollo, el guerrero. Cambiando el martillo por la cruz. ¿Dónde está tu alma, dónde quedó tu fe?"
> 
> Amigo Ferrol, hace años le mandé un mail a la RAE para que me aclararan lo del español y el castellano, y me dijeron que ambos son los nombres del idioma y no hay diferencia. Yo suelo decir castellano, porque es la forma más común de llamarlo en la Argentina, pero a veces también digo español.
> 
> Y ahora, una pregunta de puro curiosa, ya que yo no veo el programa. ¿Este Rollo es un personaje histórico? ¿Es Rollo el caminante, aquel que se estableció en Normandía?


Amiga Amapolas.Siempre aprendo con tus posts.No me podía imaginar que en Argentina la forma más común de referirse a nuestro idioma fuera "castellano". A mi se me hace cuesta arriba, pues el idioma es verdad que nació allí , en Castilla  , o quizás en la Rioja (no soy un experto) pero a mi como gallego de origen  que ha vivido en Navarra y la msyor parte de su vida en Vizcaya, y con fuertes vinculos con Cantabria, he escuchado  los distintos acentos y formas de hablar un idioma de la Peninsula, que acatando lo que dice la r.a.e.  , me parece mejor llamarlo español.
Saludos afectuosos


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> Es a lo que me refería cuando propuse #13 " para que te fíes de Rollo".


Esa se me pasó.


----------



## eno2

Amapolas said:


> , pero dudo que tenga una traducción estándar, sino que depende de cada contexto y aun de cada variante regional. ?




Voy a probar a traducir siempre 'so much for that' as  *"¡Que erróneo!"  *( naturalmente se puede alargar la traducción a"¡Mira que erróneo (era) eso!" u a  'Mira que erróneo que era eso de ') con los 5 primeros ejemplos que encuentre.

1


shika said:


> Hola! Que quiere decir 'so much for that' en este parrafo?
> 
> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_


.¡Que erróneo!
.¡Mira que erróneo era eso!

2* So* *much* *for* *that* mild South African winter we were promised.
"(¡Mira ) que erróneo eso de prometernos un invierno sudafricano suave.
(¡Mira) que erróneo que era eso de prometernos un invierno sudafricano suave.

3
*So* *much* *for* *that* predicted rapture, too.
(¡Mira) que erróneo  eso pronostico de rapto  también.
(¡Mira) que erróneo  que era eso pronostico de rapto  también.


4 *So* *much* *for* *that* fall in unemployment, huh?
(Mira) que erróneo era eso de disminución de paro, eh?

5
Oops, *so* *much* *for* *that* note of hysteria.
¡Ay! (Mira) que erróneo que era eso de un tono de histeria.

Shall I do five more?

¡Ay¡ Olvidé a Rollo



Nicmag said:


> . Floki le recrimina a Rollo ese "buenrollismo" con un:
> - So much for Rollo.


 ¡Mira que erróneo esta Rollo!


----------



## Rodal

Siguiendo la línea de razonamiento de eno2 (comentario #56) podríamos decir también: "¡qué equivocado estaba!".


----------



## eno2

Si. Solo estaba dudando entre  era y estaba
Equivocado es una palabra quizá mejor que erróneo.
Pero vez adonde va el sentido...


----------



## Rodal

eno2 said:


> Si. Solo estaba dudando entre  era y estaba
> Equivocado es una palabra quizá mejor que erróneo.
> Pero vez adonde va el sentido...



Sí de hecho estuve pensando en tu razonamiento y me ha surgido a la mente también: "¡qué desilusión!"

De hecho esta última expresión me acuerdo haberla usado en un contexto muy parecido al de "so much for that".


----------



## eno2

Yo personalmente, ya he refutado extensivamente en #51 la noción de desilusión en este caso concreto de Pam. Si, se  podría traducir así en un par de los  ejemplos que he traducido en #56 con 'que erróneo'. Pero creo que 'so much for that' usualmente  y simplemente esta más restando (todo) valor a lo que sigue o a lo a que refiera, que expresando desilusión. Tendría que ver muchos ejemplos más. Por cierto en ciertos casos habrá desilusión también. O pura desilusión. Es una tarea de discernimiento que no voy a proseguir.


----------



## Rodal

eno2 said:


> Yo personalmente, ya he refutado extensivamente en #51 la noción de desilusión en este caso concreto de Pam. Si, se  podría traducir así en un par de los  ejemplos que he traducido en #56 con 'que erróneo'. Pero creo que 'so much for that' usualmente  y simplemente esta más restando (todo) valor a lo que sigue o a lo a que refiera, que expresando desilusión. Tendría que ver muchos ejemplos más. Por cierto en ciertos casos habrá desilusión también. O pura desilusión. Es una tarea de discernimiento que no voy a proseguir.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo que no sirve en todos los casos y también he notado que lo habéis refutado antes.
Qué te parece: "¡tanto alardear para nada!"


----------



## eno2

Eso no va a atinar en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Amapolas said:


> Y ahora, una pregunta de puro curiosa, ya que yo no veo el programa. ¿Este Rollo es un personaje histórico? ¿Es Rollo el caminante, aquel que se estableció en Normandía?



Sí, es ese Rollo 
La serie, hasta ese momento va así: Rollo es un gran guerrero vikingo, uno de los más fuertes y sanguinarios (algo bien visto por su religión, porque son los grandes guerreros los que son llevados al Valhalla al morir). Cuando Ragnar (hermano de Rollo en la serie) y su grupo (entre ellos Floki, su amigo) acepta reunirse con el rey inglés Aella para llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo, Aella acepta darles dinero para que dejen de saquear y se vayan, y también les pide que uno de ellos se bautice porque sólo creerán en la palabra de un cristiano. Ninguno quiere abandonar su fe, excepto Rollo. Rollo lo toma todo en broma, pero Floki ve su bautismo con malos ojos. Desde entonces se la pasa recriminándole el haber renegado de los dioses nórdicos. Por eso cuando Rollo da muestras de querer buscar nuevos caminos que no sean el de saquear a los ingleses, Floki le dice que Rollo el guerrero parece ser cosa del pasado ya.
No me queda claro lo de "the hammer to the cross", quizás se refiere a esos martillos de metal diminutos que llevaban algunos en el cuello, similares en su forma a la cruz cristiana. Pero en la serie no recuerdo haber visto ninguno de esos colgantes, ni haberlos oído mencionar.

EDITO: 
Encontré una traducción en una página que parece bastante seria. Es esta:

*Floki*: _Menos mal que eras Rollo el guerrero, el martillo de la cruz, ¿dónde está tu alma? ¿Dónde está tu creencia?_

Fuente: Tercera Temporada serie Vikings – Capítulo 4: Scarred.

Me recuerda una vez que traduje del mismo modo esta situación: alguien, al que le encargaron matar a una persona, le dice a su amigo que piensa usar veneno y que para eso preparará un desayuno muy saludable y delicioso para que la víctima no sospeche y se coma todo en seguida. Pasan varias horas y termina con un montón de platos y cacerolas llenos de comida tan envenenada con diferentes productos químicos, que se ve horrible y da asco. El amigo entonces piensa: "so much for a healthy breakfast", lo que interpreté en su momento como "menos mal que iba a ser un desayuno saludable".


----------



## Elixabete

Amapolas said:


> ¡Uy, qué hilo tan largo!
> Excelente el aporte de Lyrica. *La frase completa.* Esto es lo que tendría que haber puesto quien hizo la pregunta.
> 
> En cuanto a "so much for" es una frase bastante usada, pero dudo que tenga una traducción estándar, sino que depende de cada contexto y aun de cada variante regional. La idea es siempre de decepción, con cierta sorna o sarcasmo, expresando que algo no sirvió o no resultó, o alquien no obró de la manera esperada.
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa, yo, en mi variedad de castellano y según mi propio idiolecto, diría algo como "Y allà va Rollo, el guerrero. Cambiando el martillo por la cruz. ¿Dónde está tu alma, dónde quedó tu fe?"


No podría estar más de acuerdo, me parece imposible y por lo tanto inútil, buscar una traducción única que encaje en todos los contextos de forma natural. Muchos de los ejemplos en los que nuestros compañeros se han emperrado ( sinónimo de " empecinado", de uso común y en lo más mínimo insultante o malsonante en el uso de España, Rodal) suenan muy forzados y pierden absolutamente el registro del original.
Eno, la expresión siempre tiene un sentido de desilusión con un cierto grado de amargura y en la frase de shika clarísimamente también. El que lo diga el narrador no cambia el sentido de " so much for that" la frase  expresa con ironía que se han frustrado, se han ido al traste las ilusiones del personaje .


Rodal said:


> No he disimulado nada Elixa, tampoco le echo la culpa a los demás; disculpa que me emperre (apropósito, adjetivo poco fuerte para tratar a un desconocido) no he visto nunca la serial de Vikingos y suponer que todo el mundo deba conocer al personaje "Rollo" es tema para otro hilo; entonces hubo desviación de tema y no he hecho más que señalártelo de acuerdo al reglamento #2 del foro.
> 
> Nota: No había contexto suficiente para comprender el tema de conversación sobre la serial "Viking" hasta que Lyrica_Soundbite compartió el contexto de la serial en el post# 43.


En #30 me acusas de desviarme del foco principal del foro,  cuando es un hilo del 2006, al que a la " primicia" se han añadido diferentes contextos a lo largo de los años ( para evitar duplicar hilos, como se nos pide en el foro, ¿ recuerdas?). En #9, lo que hacen es proponer un nuevo ,  si bien escaso( ahí te doy la razón) contexto, que aunque por escaso que fuera, sí dejaba claro que se cambiaba de tema y que Floki y Rollo eran personajes. Si no entendías de qué estábamos hablando en todos los post posteriores hasta #26, no tenías más que preguntar. La culpa de tu error radica ahí y no en que nadie haya  desviado el tema, aquí nadie se ha desviado del foco principal , es decir la expresión " so much for".
Gracias a Lyrica por tomarse la molestia de ampliar el contexto, tu traducción con " menos mal" me gusta. 
En cuanto al martillo y la cruz opino,  como Amapolas, que se refiere al martillo de Thor ( símbolo de la fe pagana) frente a la cruz (símbolo cristiano). Pero interpretó la frase de forma distinta a ella, en la línea de la traducción que tú mismo amablemente aportas;  lo traduciría como " Aquel que era martillo (de Thor),  azote de la cruz/ cristiandad".


----------



## Amapolas

Sí a mí también me gustó la traducción de Lyrica con "menos mal". Yo también entiendo que se refiere al martillo de Thor, y hablando de martillos, Elixabete "dio en el clavo" con su traducción, como siempre. Yo me fui por el lado de su conversión al cristianismo, pero la frase usa el martillo y la cruz en la manera en que Eli lo pone.


----------



## Elixabete

Amapolas said:


> Sí a mí también me gustó la traducción de Lyrica con "menos mal". Yo también entiendo que se refiere al martillo de Thor, y hablando de martillos, Elixabete "dio en el clavo" con su traducción, como siempre. Yo me fui por el lado de su conversión al cristianismo, pero la frase usa el martillo y la cruz en la manera en que Eli lo pone.


Eres muy amable Amapolas, pero no siempre acierto,  a veces en el lugar de dar en el clavo me doy en el dedo ( como todo  el mundo) pero no me duelen prendas en admitir mis errores.


----------



## eno2

Ferrol said:


> Se acabó


Yes that's it here, with Pam. And in many other instances

'Se acabó (con?) esto'. 

Meaning: Se acabó (con?) esto de lightly and daintly.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> _*Eno, la expresión siempre tiene un sentido de desilusión con un cierto grado de amargura*_ y en la frase de shika clarísimamente también. El que lo diga el narrador no cambia el sentido de " so much for that" la frase  expresa con ironía que se han frustrado, se han ido al traste las ilusiones del personaje .



En general no. As I said: 'resta valor' a lo que sigue, normalmente un nombre. En el caso de Rollo: a Rollo. Si, aquí  _tiene un sentido de desilusión con un cierto grado de amargura_. Pero en muchos casos sin emoción ninguna. I'll give 5 examples more.


----------



## Elixabete

so much for sth Significado en el diccionario Cambridge inglés
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=so much for that
So much for definición y significado | Diccionario Inglés Collins
"So much for that" puede significar "vamos a cambiar de tema", "no sigamos por ahí" o como en el caso que nos ocupa ser una expresión para indicar que frustración, desprecio, desdén, desilusión por que algo no ha salido como querias, algo o alguien no es como creías.
¿Cuando dices que has dado cinco ejemplos te refieres a los #56 ? Porque yo lo único que veo son cinco oraciones en inglés que contienen " so much for that", completamente descontextualizadas, que tú has traducido como te ha parecido y pretendes que aceptemos defienden tú teoría de que no implican "desilusión"( chasco, disappointment, contempt). Veamos:
1. La oración de Shika, ya te lo he explicado, el narrador utiliza la expresión para apuntar con ironía que se habían esfumado las ilusiones de Pam, que le había caído un jarro de agua fría y lleva una gran carga de "disappointment'.
2.Te han prometido un buen verano en Sudáfrica y ha hecho mal tiempo, con " so much for that", indican la frustración y desilusión por unas expectativas que no se han cumplido.
3. No pones absolutamente ningún contexto pero aún así; a alguien le han prometido que algo le va a dejar embelesado/ producir un éxtasis, y al decir " so much for that" expresa que tal cosa no se ha producido o que ha sido mucho peor que lo prometido. De nuevo toneladas de disappointment'/ desilusión.
Tu traducción no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no has entendido la frase.
4. Han pronosticado que va a bajar la tasa de desempleo, de nuevo utilizan " so much for that" para indicar con desilusión y amargura  que ese pronóstico no se ha cumplido, que las expectativas creadas se han frustrado.
5.Sin nada de contexto es imposible interpretar el significado de " oops so much for that note of hysteria", podría significar tanto que ya basta de histeria, como que alguien se siente defraudado o desilusionado por la reacción en tono histerico de alguien o vaya usted a saber qué.
En todas ellas hay una gran carga de amarga desilusión desdeñosa, es una expresión despreciativa.


----------



## eno2

> *used to express disappointment at the fact that a situation is not as you thought it was: *
> 
> The car won't start. So much for our trip to the beach.


Yes  there's  disappointment in it. Because it's said by the person in question, the sufferer.  If not,  for instance in <The car won't start. So much for _y_our trip to the beach>, there's no disappointment in it for the speaker. Many such phrases are not spoken by someone who is or can be personally disappointed.
So I'm not convinced (yet). (Also for another reason of last resort).

Mark: In #1, 'so much for that' is not spoken by Pam either. The person who wrote this, has no reason whatsoever to be disappointed. I've said that now time and again. Floki, by contrast, has indeed reason to be disappointed in Rollo. And again, here it's said by Floki himself...

so much for that - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
Yes I had consulted WR. There are 3 significations here. Good. That's already something.




> So much for definición y significado | Diccionario Inglés Collins
> So much for is used to indicate that you have finished talking about a subject.


And there's the fourth one. Good. I have already applauded 'se acabó' by Ferral. But here it's 'se acabó la conversación'

I still have to read the rest of your post.


Continues...


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Acerca de la desilusión y amargura implícitos o no, voy a adherirme a la idea de que depende del caso.
En el OP, Pam pensaba que caminaba como las hadas cuando en realidad no era así. Aquí hay desilusión. Tristeza tal vez, también, pero no podemos estar seguros ni de la tristeza ni de la amargura porque no sabemos casi nada de la personalidad de Pam.
En el otro ejemplo, el del #7, a alguien lo dejan plantado y piensa en lo mucho que se arregló y cómo ahora se terminó la relación, etc. Ahí hay clara amargura y desilusión.
En el #9, tenemos a Floki, que por lo que sé tiende más al rencor y rabia que a la tristeza y desilusión (la tristeza sí la siente, pero en otras situaciones) en cuanto a Rollo. De amargura, esa la sentía más hacia Athelstan (además de celos y rabia), porque sentía que le quitaba a su amigo.
Cuando le dice a Rollo "so much for Rollo, the warrior", lo dice más bien con desprecio, porque Rollo decepciona y avergüenza a los dioses, no a Floki. Y Floki eso no lo soporta.

Por último, el ejemplo que dejé en el #63. Acá el amigo no puede sentir desilusión ni amargura porque dicho amigo no quiere que maten a nadie. Es más bien como cuando yo digo que voy a empezar a prepararme antes para llegar temprano a clases, y termino saliendo tarde de todos modos. Entonces mi hermana puede decirme "so much for making it earlier today". Y sería más con burla que otra cosa.


----------



## chileno

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Y sería más con* burla* que otra cosa.



Tal cuál.


----------



## eno2

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> En el OP, Pam pensaba que caminaba como las hadas cuando en realidad no era así. Aquí hay desilusión. .


 No. No hay. Porque no es Pam que dice la expresión. Es el escritor de la frase quien habla.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

eno2 said:


> No.No hay. Porque no es Pam que dice la expresión. Es el escritor de la frase quien la escribe.



Bueno, falta contexto entonces. Porque hay narradores que narran desde el punto de vista del personaje sin saber del todo cómo se sienten, y hay narradores que te cuentan toda la gama de sentimientos del protagonista. Se me escapa ahora la terminología para los diferentes tipos de autores


----------



## eno2

Lo expliqué ya en #51.

No falta contexto para escuchar  al autor dando su opinión:




> 'You have loud footsteps.'
> 'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled.
> She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that.*_



'I do not!' cried Pam, appalled. => direct speach, by Pam.

She had always secretly thought that she walked quite lightly and daintily, like a fairy princess...well, _*so much for that=> *_comentario del autor.

Ahora bien. Puedes entrar el matiz de que el autor esta reproduciendo los pensamientos de Pam.
Y por eso se necesita contexto. En este sentido, tienes razón. Tengo que retraer mi #51.

No había pensado en esta posibilitad. Pero sigue convencido que  el comentario es la opinión y la reacción del escritor y no de Pam.

Por supuesto, puedo equivocarme con el matiz....


----------



## Elixabete

En el sentido de las frases que nos ocupa , que no es el de " ya basta,/cambiemos de tema", cuando el que lo dice es aquel que sufre  a la desilusión, la expresión es una  irónica admisión del chasco, de lo inapropiado de las creencias anteriores , la desilusión toma el cariz de una autoburla.
Cuando el que dice  a la expresión  y se refiere a las expectativas ajenas, se burla de  a la desilusión ajena, del chasco que sufre el otro. Se trata del mismo sentimiento desde dos puntos de vista distintos.
For example, I had planned to mark 20 compositions this afternoon but I've watched two episodes of Game of Thrones and I've managed to correct just 10, I could say "Well, so much for my plans!" meaning I'm disappointed in myself because I'm helpless.
But my husband could also say " well, so much for your plans!" showing  a slight contempt about my disappointment and my unrealistic plans.
Para mí en todos los ejemplos hay un grado de decepción ( triste, amarga, irónica...) o de burla por la decepción ajena ( en el ejemplo del desayuno de la decepción que se va a llevar el cocinero por que el desayuno quedó horrible).
 Es verdad que la expresión tiene múltiples matices dependiendo del contexto, por eso no se puede buscar una traducción que sirva en todos los casos, pero precisamente por eso me cuesta admitir que haya casos en que simplemente signifique  de manera neutra que lo anteriormente dicho carece de importancia.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> For example, I had planned to mark 20 compositions this afternoon but I've watched two episodes of Game of Thrones and I've managed to correct just 10, I could say "Well, so much for my plans!" meaning I'm disappointed in myself because I'm helpless.
> But my husband could also say " well, so much for your plans!" showing  a slight contempt about my disappointment and my unrealistic plans.
> .


Correct.
The disappointment interpretation is possible here but not always possible though.
It's "there go my plans" or 'there go your plans". First case with, second case (of the husband saying it) without disappointment felt.

There goes my/your ...is the exact translation, back to English, of the Dutch way to say 'so much for that'


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ferrol said:


> Si ánimo de molestar . Creo que nadie (salvo un español) denominaría "castellano" al idioma hablado en Chile, sino "español"


Yo no me molesto, al contrario, pero me parece que en Perú dicen "_castellano_" en vez de "_español_", y son los vecinos limítrofes de los chilenos.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Elixabete said:


> Para mí en todos los ejemplos hay un grado de decepción ( triste, amarga, irónica...) o de burla por la decepción ajena ( en el ejemplo del desayuno de la decepción que se va a llevar el cocinero por que el desayuno quedó horrible).



Si se trata del caso del cocinero y el desayuno que mencioné (creo que no hay otro en este hilo), aclaro que no es un cocinero, sólo es alguien tratando de envenenar a un tercero  Como dije, el que hace el comentario final es su amigo:


> alguien, al que le encargaron matar a una persona, le dice a su amigo que piensa usar veneno y que para eso preparará un desayuno muy saludable y delicioso para que la víctima no sospeche y se coma todo en seguida. Pasan varias horas y termina con un montón de platos y cacerolas llenos de comida tan envenenada con diferentes productos químicos, que se ve horrible y da asco. El amigo entonces piensa: "so much for a healthy breakfast", lo que interpreté en su momento como "menos mal que iba a ser un desayuno saludable".


Repito que el amigo no deseaba que muriera nadie y que el comentario fue más en tono de burla, en esto último concuerdo.
Sinceramente no recuerdo que el aspirante a asesino sintiera decepción en ese momento, creo que estaba ocupado en otra cosa. Buscaré el texto.
Listo, resulta que se trataba de preparar un almuerzo para llevárselo a la víctima al trabajo. El asesino probó con diferentes platos y productos químicos durante la noche hasta que se cansó y se fue a dormir. Llegó su amigo y le echó un vistazo al desastre en la cocina: varios platos de comida de terribles colores y olores, pero ninguna quemada (es decir, el asesino cocinó bien). Tira todo a la basura y se va a dormir. Llegada la mañana, se despierta el asesino y al ver la cocina limpia se lo recrimina a su amigo diciendo que quería ver si algo de lo que había preparado mejoraba su aspecto durante la noche, en especial la mezcla de cloro y spray antihongos porque se asemejaban mucho a la salsa de soya. Cuando su amigo le informa que no se parecía nada a la salsa de soya, el asesino simplemente se rasca la barbilla y dice "Hm. ¿Entoces cómo voy a asesinarlo?".
Creo que si se decepcionó fue muy poco, y su amigo está más bien aliviado jeje


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Para mí en todos los ejemplos hay un grado de decepción ( triste, amarga, irónica...) o de burla por la decepción ajena .



Buena observación.
Si, se puede adscribir a la expresión un tono de  burla por la decepción ajena, o por la aberración, error y equivocación ajena. Pero esta  burla solamente queda sugerida, no expresada. Es más un decir que no se realizó la expectación ajena o el argumento ajeno. Simplemente dice que se caducó.


*<So much for that Indian Tatra slagging off english employees then? > *

... dice que el susto que Tatra iba a reducir la plantilla de empleados Ingleses, no se parece haber realizado. Resta valor al argumento. No era verdad. No se realiza. Se caduco la expectación.


*<So much for that defensive battle most pundits were expecting.>*
No se realizó. Se caducó la expectación.


*<So much for that myth with respect to low paying jobs.>*
No era verdad. Se caducó el argumento.

*<So much for that modern conservative historical revisionism.>*
No era verdad. Se caducó el revisionismo (o el argumento revisionista)

*<So much for that yawning political chasm.>*
No era verdad. Se caducó el argumento.
*



*


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Buena observación.
> Si, se puede adscribir a la expresión un tono de  burla por la decepción ajena, o por la aberración, error y equivocación ajena. Pero esta  burla solamente queda sugerida, no expresada. Es más un decir que no se realizó la expectación ajena o el argumento ajeno. Simplemente dice que se caducó.
> 
> 
> *<So much for that Indian Tatra slagging off english employees then? > *
> 
> ... dice que el susto que Tatra iba a reducir la plantilla de empleados Ingleses, no se parece haber realizado. Resta valor al argumento. No era verdad. No se realiza. Se caduco la expectación.
> 
> 
> *<So much for that defensive battle most pundits were expecting.>*
> No se realizó. Se caducó la expectación.
> 
> 
> *<So much for that myth with respect to low paying jobs.>*
> No era verdad. Se caducó el argumento.
> 
> *<So much for that modern conservative historical revisionism.>*
> No era verdad. Se caducó el revisionismo (o el argumento revisionista)
> 
> *<So much for that yawning political chasm.>*
> No era verdad. Se caducó el argumento.
> *
> 
> 
> *


Eno me parece que estamos queriendo decir lo mismo, es decir entendemos la expresión igual , pero cada uno le da más importancia a un aspecto de la misma, tú a qué se está desestimando lo anteriormente dicho y yo a que eso se hace expresando desilusión, decepción con ironía o amargura, y tal vez ( obviamente los contextos son infinitos) algún otro tipo de sentimiento,  pero a que es una expresión enfática, no es neutra y su traducción tiene que reflejar en castellano el mismo matiz, la misma carga que en el original para que funcione.  Tu pasas por alto esos matices porque consideras que lo único que transmite la expresión es " lo anterior ha dejado de  a tener sentido" y en consecuencia buscas una sola expresión que la traduzca en todos los contextos . En mi opinión eso es un error que hace que las traducciones que nos das para tus ejemplos no funcionen.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ya me di cuenta que no van a llegar a un acuerdo.

Exclusivamente para televidentes mexicanos, yo traduciría:

_Floki - Mis condolencias para ti Rollo. Eras el martillo que le pegaba a la cruz. ¿Qué le sucedió a tu alma?, ¿Por qué dejaste de creer?_
Floki - So much for Rollo, the warrior. The hammer to the cross.Where is your soul? Where is your belief

Sí. Así es. Para mí murió el Rollo que ya conocíamos (naaa, es broma. Ni conozco la serie)


----------



## eno2

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Acerca de la desilusión y amargura implícitos o no, voy a adherirme a la idea de que depende del caso.


Si. Eso es.




Elixabete said:


> Eno me parece que estamos queriendo decir lo mismo, es decir entendemos la expresión igual , pero cada uno le da más importancia a un aspecto de la misma, tú a qué se está desestimando lo anteriormente dicho y yo a que eso se hace expresando desilusión, decepción con ironía o amargura, y tal vez ( obviamente los contextos son infinitos) algún otro tipo de sentimiento,



Not quite. Yo te doy/daba la razón también, diciendo que hay casos que si y casos que no. Porque obviamente hay contextos que si y que no.





> pero a que es una expresión enfática, no es neutra y .



Pues dije que resta valor (al precedente o a lo que sigue) y que no siempre hay emociones expresadas.



> Tu pasas por alto esos matices porque consideras que lo único que transmite la expresión es " *lo anterior ha dejado de* * a tener sentido*"



Pues no. No sé si es la acepción que prevalga, pero me parece al menos muy frecuente, si.  Ferrol lo ha dicho también de entrada.




Elixabete said:


> y en consecuencia buscas una sola expresión que la traduzca en todos los contextos .



Pues no. Me resisto a aceptar la definición *única* del diccionario (Cambridge), eso si.



Elixabete said:


> En mi opinión eso es un error que hace que las traducciones que nos das para tus ejemplos no funcionen.





Pero si funcionan. No digo que no habrá otras posibles en algunos casos.

He hecho -dos veces- un esfuerzo  para dar 2 racimos de 5 ejemplos cada uno que dan el mismo matiz de la expresión. Si piensas que mi explicación no funciona, por favor corrígeme con una traducción concreta.



Elixabete said:


> su traducción tiene que reflejar en castellano el mismo matiz, la misma carga que en el original para que funcione. .



Es el gran problema.

Hay un par de traducciones en holandés que +- me parecen poder hacerlo. En español me parece más problemático. Que sea desilusión, ironía o regodeo


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Imposible lograr los citas. Editando...


 Por mí no te molestes en buscar más ejemplos,  yo no digo que no se esté diciendo que lo anterior deje de tener sentido, claro que sí, pero además  al decirlo utilizando esa expresión y no simplemente " that was wrong", se dice de una forma que indica o expresa la actitud del hablante acerca de esa situación.
Si te refieres a cuando Ferrol dijo " se acabó", " hasta aquí hemos llegado con" ( que no creo que sean muy acertadas) sí reflejan la actitud del hablante, lo hacen parecer enfadado y no decepcionado ,  que es lo que dice en inglés. Por eso creo que Ferrol se equivoca dejándose llevar por el sentido de " so much for that" de " se acabó, cambiemos de tema, nada más que decir de ese tema" y lo intenta encajar en este contexto.
*Cambridge dictionary:*
used to express disappointment at the fact that a situation is not as you thought it was:

The car won't start. So much for our trip to the beach.
*Word Reference:
so much for that* _interj_ _informal_ (enough discussion) ya está bien _loc interj_
    hasta acá llegó _loc interj_
  Well, so much for that! Maybe we can talk about something else now.
  Bueno, ¡ya está bien! Quizás podemos hablar de otra cosa ahora.
*so much for that* _interj_ _informal_ (disappointment, failure) ya fue _loc interj( we don't use that in Spain, probably correct in Latinamerica)_
  I failed my entrance exam yet again. So much for that!
  Suspendí el examen de ingreso otra vez. ¡Ya fue!
*Collins:*
*so much for in British*
a. 
no more can or need be said about
b. 
used to express contempt for something that has failed
so much for your bright idea

As you can see dictionaries distinguish two meanings, one, "no more needs to  be said, enough of that" and the other " express disappointment, failure, contempt..." . This thread is about examples of the secong meaning. All the posters asked about sentences in which the second meaning was intended. 
You said your translations work, well in my humble opinion they don't, they sound terrible in Spanish. 
Por mi parte aquí se acaba todo lo que tengo que decir en este hilo que cada vez se parece más a un dialogo de besugos. Eno puedes seguir enredando y confundiendo todo lo que quieras .


----------



## Ferrol

MiguelitOOO said:


> Yo no me molesto, al contrario, pero me parece que en Perú dicen "_castellano_" en vez de "_español_", y son los vecinos limítrofes de los chilenos.


Gracias.Ya he aprendido que la cuestion era más compleja de lo que pensaba. No todos los peruanos -al parecer- ni los españoles, se refieren siempre al idioma común como castellano o como español.Ambas formas son respetables y válidas
Y de verdad "so much for that". 
Vargas Llosa pide defender al español, la lengua "más pujante" tras el inglés | Emol.com


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> hasta aquí hemos llegado con" ( que no creo que sean muy acertadas)


No hablé  de 'hasta aquí hemos llegado con" porqué soy inseguro sobre su alcance en español. Pero hay  expresiónes holandesas (ironicas - traducir la ironía complica las cosas aquí) idénticas que si estoy seguro que atinan en muchos casos.



> This thread is about examples of the secong meaning.


The first post was about Pam , everybody thought it was said by Pam in desillusion. Until I doubted that because it's probably said by the author, and not in desillusion. The Rollo thing is about your 'second' meaning yes. 



> As you can see dictionaries distinguish two meanings, one, "no more needs to  be said, enough of that" and the other " express disappointment, failure, contempt..." . This thread is about examples of the secong meaning. All the posters asked about sentences in which the second meaning was intended.


 Those  are three different meanings and there are more, more have been given. It's not a question of two. We've discussed already dictionary definitions. There was one by WR also, I think.



> You said your translations work, well in my humble opinion they don't, they sound terrible in Spanish.


That's because they are more explanations than translations. Estoy capaz de muy bien entender el original inglés pero no soy tan capaz de traducirlo al español.  I'll check the thread on what I meant as real translations and still support.



> Por mi parte aquí se acaba todo lo que tengo que decir en este hilo que cada vez se parece más a un dialogo de besugos. Eno puedes seguir *enredando y* *confundiendo* todo lo que quieras .


Nada de eso.

That's very unfriendly and greatly undeserved. He hecho un gran esfuerzo.

I praised some of your contributions but you're too much focussed on emotions. They could be there, different ones, but they are a bit of a guess, aren't they?


----------



## eno2

Here a few other translations of 'so much for that' out of  identical threads in this forum:
So much for the charge that she was a traitor,
Así se despacha la carga que (ella) era traidora, i
Así se descarta la acusación de que (ella) era traidora…
Así queda descartada la acusación de que ella era traidora…


If you use an aux cord or an FM transmitter in your car, you would need another adapter. If you want to commandeer the sound system at a party from the guy who keeps playing Nickelback off his phone, well so much for that.
*So much for that *(idiom) = it is worthless; it will/did/does not work; it is not useful/practical, etc., often said in a sarcastic or humorous way.


unos chicos fanfarrones que se estaban metiendo con otro, pero no les tiene miedo, y ellos al final salen corriendo como cobardes, y el chico con el que se metían dice "so much for that lot.
Mira en qué se ha quedado

And one for 'so much for':

"So much for pretending" ---> "Hasta ahí llegó el engaño"


----------



## eno2

i heart queso said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been looking through all the threads on "so much for" and I still haven't figured out what a good translation for this expression would be.


 Hahaha


Entretiempo descubrí que hay  diferencia entre AE y BE. In AE pude ser ofensivo 'so much for that'. In BE not.
Es un matiz importante...


----------



## eno2

Tanto leí (y escribí) sobre 'so much for (that) en WR y ahora no me viene una buena traducción para: 

Eno2:   





> 25 días en el centro penitenciario por una condena de 9 años. Pero eso es solo un podrido corrupto. Investir a Sanchéz como presidente del Govern no es possible, está en la cárcel sin fianza por haber subido al techo de un coche Guardia Civil para calmar una muchedumbre enfurecida. *So much for* la justicia española.


   ¿Hasta allá?


----------

